# Coupler Conversion - My Head is Spinning!



## gordonzo (May 13, 2010)

I have older ho trains that I just recently returned to service for my grandkids (me too of course). From this forum I have already received help on purchasing a decent quality affordable steam loco (got a Mantua), and help with poor traction up a small incline (worn-out traction tires). I always wanted an auto carrier car to haul some of my ho scale vw collection around the track. Well - I bought one without thinking about the couplers. They are knuckle couplers and all the rest of my cars are horn hook. 

What are my options? Change all my old cars and locos to knuckle? Thats a lot of couplers!  Change the new car back to horn hook? The connection looks very different under the car. How do I go about that?

Tried to research coupler conversions and now my head is spinning!


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

you could change just one coupler on one car and use it to hook up the car carrier...or change one coupler on the car carrier...I have done this three times, my little engineer (5yo) wanted certain cars in certain places so this was the only option as he has about 28 freight and 6 passenger cars and this was the only solution and it would be expensive to make them all the same...some of the older rolling stock would not take standard knuckle couplers but needed a conversion set if not a new coupler box thingy to work... hope this helps


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Gordon, 

I have mostly old HO rolling stock, some well over 50 years old, and have yet to see any that didn't easily accept either horn hooks or knuckles. Can you post a pic of the car in question? I'll bet you can change it to horn hooks. although I had already sent most of mine to someone else because I converted everything to Kadees, right now I'm doing a few more kits and have some more horn hooks. If you PM me your address, I'll be happy to mail you a free set. 

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Greg,

Just chiming in for a moment here ... That's a very nice / generous offer you've thrown out to Gordon there. Well done.

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I agree---that was a nice offer. I decided to dispense with couplers altogether as too expensive and unreliable. I just run duct tape from roof to roof. Works just fine, but it's a pain when you need to break up a consist.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

As I fiddle a bit with old/new HO, pre- and post-war Lionel, and peek over shoulders at AF S, I am amazed at how many different coupler types have been developed over the years. It's all a bit daunting, and yet I guess there was a path of logic in each mfr's design progression.

I do like the duct tape idea ... I wonder if MTF readers years and years from now will be swapping tips on how to get their vintage / antique 2010 locos and cars with duct tape couplers hooked up to their dilithium anti-matter force-shield couplers?!?

One never knows ... one never knows ...

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I suspect tractor-beam technology will win out over the rest, TJ.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Tractor Pull.....Tractor Pull!!!*

"Hey Guys.....This ain't Rocket Science!" Dr. Vernor VonBraunn Mercury Orbital Mission 1961


----------



## gordonzo (May 13, 2010)

I agree that the offer of sending couplers is very generous and appreciated. I do have some old cars I could pull the couplers from if they will fit. I just need to know how to make the changeover.

I too considered duct tape because you can pick up all the cars at once and they stay coupled. Then I realized that I am duct tape challenged.

I have attached 2 pics of the car. If somebody can give me some advise on what will fit and how to make the switch that would be much appreciated. I don't want to damage my new car!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Gordon,

Looks like you can do it easily...
although in your picture of the bottom, the axle is covering the center of the black coupler box cover, so it's impossible for me to tell if there is a screw there or not. But if there is, just remoce the screw, take off the black cover, take out the knuckle and put in a horn hook. Both couplers simply fit over the same center post that holds the cover screw.

I'm putting together an old flat car right now, so it's easy to just show a pic...









Make sure you put the coupler in right side up, as it's easy to put them in wrong when the car us upside down.

Greg


----------



## gordonzo (May 13, 2010)

I'm at work right now so I can't get another pic but my car has no screw. It has a metal cover.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

does the metal cover wrap around the sides with locking tabs? If it does, you can just pop it off by releasing one side with an exacto knife. I bought some old metal trucks that had metal covers on the coupler boxes and they come right off and snap back on. Almost everything that is manufactured has to be economically assembled, and can usually be unassembled pretty easily if it's not glued. The fact that the cover is metal points to it not being glued. When you get home, post a better pic of it.

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Greg,

Naive question about the coupler swap -- old horn hook to newer knuckle type ...

The mechanics of the change are easy ... one screw, as you show. But how do you know what specific size/model of Kadee (or knuckle) type coupler to use? I've poked around the Kadee site just a bit in the past, and it seems there's dozens and dozens of various shank lengths, hole positions, height, etc.

Is there one "basic" Kadee knuckle coupler that will fit "most" older stye housings, like those on my old Tyco cars with horn hook couplers?

For those reading this, let me say that I'm usually a proud man who's not easily flustered by many things in life. That said, the subject of "coupler swap" scares the beejeezus out of me ... my palms get all sweaty, my throat goes dry ... it's not a pretty sight. 

I know it's an easy thing ... but it still scares me. Kinda like those people who are afraid of clowns. They know it's silly, but they can't help it.

I wonder if there's a Support Group out there for people like me?!? :laugh:

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Greg,
> 
> Naive question about the coupler swap -- old horn hook to newer knuckle type ...
> 
> ...


Yes there is.  

The *Kadee #148* "whisker" coupler...













> For those reading this, let me say that I'm usually a proud man who's not easily flustered by many things in life. That said, the subject of "coupler swap" scares the beejeezus out of me ... my palms get all sweaty, my throat goes dry ... it's not a pretty sight.
> 
> I know it's an easy thing ... but it still scares me. Kinda like those people who are afraid of clowns. They know it's silly, but they can't help it.
> 
> ...


Fear not, little one... 

...the #148 is the solution to your problem. So far I haven't found any horn hooked rolling stock that they don't pop right in and work perfectly... and I go after the really old stuff, even die cast. After I found out how well they work, I bought a bunch of them to always be on hand so that I can buy any old car and instantly convert it. 

I'm *totally* impressed by the impeccable quality of Kadee spring trucks and couplers.

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Greg,

THANK YOU!!! :thumbsup:

And can you help me with my clown problem now?

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Greg,
> 
> THANK YOU!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I'll see what I can do...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

What's Reckers' picture got to do with anything ???


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## full maxx (Nov 8, 2009)

hey reckers the duct tape is a great idea but I removed all the couplers and put the caboose at the front and the engine at the back and just push the train around the track...use to use string about a foot long but looked kinda silly and the second car would derail in sharp curves


----------



## gordonzo (May 13, 2010)

OK the cover on the knuckle coupler popped off easily. Now a new problem! The pin is too large to fit the old horn/hook couplers I was going to scavenge from an old train car. There is not enough there to enlarge the hole. Are there other horn/hook type connectors available that will work? Sorry I can't figure out how to put the image in directly.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Gordon, 

You just happened to have an odd set there... all the horn hooks I've seen have holes as large as the Kadees. If you need some, PM me and I'll send them to you. I just built some old Roundhouse kits that all had horn hooks and converted them to Kadees and would rather give them away than throw them away.

To make a picture show up just put the address between


















Greg


----------

